# where should i go for a beach vacation?



## Winchester Farms (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm trying to surprise my boyfriend with a vacation to someplace warm on the beach. the more secluded the better, i dont want to go to a place full of college kids or families where i have to fight to get a spot on the beach. Ive already been to Bermuda, but any other idea would be great!!! looking randomly on expedia is hard, so i would like your opinions! Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Kathy (Dec 23, 2010)

We have been to the island of Moorea in French Polynesia, Tahiti. Very quite, peaceful and the islanders are very friendly.


----------



## LindaL (Dec 23, 2010)

You didn't say if you wanted to go someplace outside of the US, so I am going to say Florida. Depending on when you go, it's not always crowded and can be secluded...


----------



## BBH (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't know where you are located however there are some great deals for Cabo right now from Dallas........you may pm me if you want more info.


----------



## SilverDollar (Dec 28, 2010)

Hawaii! I just love it there. I've been to all the islands (inhabited ones) except Molokai. That's next on my list. My husband used to have sales meetings there every year and I was lucky enough to get to go. I think we went about 12 times. Good times. I sure miss that perk!! Each island has unique offerings.


----------



## Miniv (Dec 28, 2010)

South? Outside the U.S.? (NOT Mexico) You mentioned Bermuda.... My husband's and my number one favorite is the ---

Cayman Islands. We were there 8 years ago with our young daughter and felt VERY much at home......We'd go back in a heart beat. (It was very family oriented when we were there.) We looked into going back without taking a cruise and there are puddle jumper flights from Florida.


----------



## Marty (Dec 28, 2010)

How much money you got?

Are you like.......RICH?

If so, Turks and Caicos is where I would like to go and lay on a private beach and be necket!


----------



## Matt73 (Dec 29, 2010)

Turks and Caicos or Margarita Island (if you really want a laid back, secluded vacation).


----------



## CharlesFamily (Dec 30, 2010)

My brother and his wife travel at least once a year to a beach resort. They typically use Apple Vacations because they have awesome deals on all-inclusive vacations - where everything including airfare, food, hotel, etc. are all included in one price. They have always been very happy and I know they are having some great deals right now. The website is http://www.applevacations.com/ . Good luck planning - that's always fun!

Barbara


----------



## stormy (Dec 30, 2010)

Manuel Antonio National Park Costa Rica! It is a pennisula, one side waves and surf, other side crystal clear water and white beaaches. Lots of interesting wildlife too!!


----------

